# Re-Carpet a Motorhome



## dkamulski (Mar 27, 2004)

I have a 1998 Southwind gas motor home that I want to re-carpet. The only problems I see involve the motor cover. What is the best way to cover this curved surface? What type of carpet would be best? What adhesive would I use to attatch the carpet? Any information or sources would be appreciated.
Thanks,
dave


----------



## BobW (Mar 31, 2004)

Re-Carpet a Motorhome

The hard part is to take the old carpet out. Most MH's lay the carpet down then add all the cabinets over. You need to cut around all the cabinets and use this as a template. You can add carpet tack strips or staple it down. The cover over the engine will be the hardest. You'll need to glue this down with a spray glue, (3M super 77) little at a time. Clamp it down around the edges. You'll also need to cut some relief lines from the back side. The carpet won't stretch very much. If you wet it a little, that will help, but the glue won't stick to a wet surface. Also, the direction of the nap is important. Keep it all running the same direction. Fnt to back.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2012)

HELLO and welcome, I have a 2003 South wind and I put it in the shop today to have new carpet and vinyl installed.They will have to pull one slide completed out to get where the vinyl is laid. The bed room will have new carpet and the vinyl will start where the privately sliding door is. The shower & bath will have the carpet pulled and the new vinyl installed. From there it will run up to where the to the driver and co pilot seat. From that point evrything else will have the same carpet as the bed room. The dog house (cover for the motor) will have all new carpet to cover it and all the fire wall will be re carpet.
It is a little pricely.But better then buying a newer one.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 2, 2012)

Hollis, when you say they "pulling one slide out completley"....I sure hope they are not removing the room...it does NOT need to be removed...removing the inside facia will let it go out further than normal...and that is all they should be doing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

i agree with u Ken ,, i have pulled some slides to do hard wood flooring ,, until "YOU" told me that was not needed ,, and i have done several since then with either hardwood or carpet ,, and just removed the facia or trim ,, and they went right out far enough to get to old out ,, and the new stuff in


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2012)

well you guys know that I know diddy squat about repairs or remod. But that is what I was told, I quote " we will have to pull the slide out to get the new vinyl down and under the kitchen slide." oh well it is the shop so it is happening.


----------



## erniee (Jan 2, 2012)

Whenever I install flooring in a coach with slides, I never alter the way it came from the factory. I work around those peramiters. Can you imagine removing the slide or altering it the headaches that would happen? Whatever flooring company says removal is needed is after a big piece of your wallet.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 2, 2012)

Hollis....OH BOY

told you to bring it to VA


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 2, 2012)

yes you did Ken, but you are a little to far away for that. Beside I could not stay and watch the work being done, here I can.  I will be over there over seeing the work on a daily basis.


----------



## erniee (Jan 3, 2012)

Grandview Trailer Sa;75809 said:
			
		

> Hollis....OH BOY
> 
> told you to bring it to VA


we keep trying to get the word out that you don't have to take the slides out to put flooring in. maybe if we make national news, more folks will take heed, and keep their cash


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats OK, Hollis has plenty


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2012)

if you don't take them out, then how do you put carpet and vinyl down. But there again what is the definition of taking out? does that mean removing from the unit or just remove it out of the way to get to the outside wall of the MH.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NOW KEN WHO BEEN FILLING YOU EARS WITH SO MUCH BULL???Well Maria and I went and bought what we are putting down, gosh it going to look good, but just our opinion.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2012)

I am sure it will Hollis.  Had to pick.....


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey I would not expect any thing less from you..And I know it's not the last time.,BUT pay back is coming,hahahaha


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 3, 2012)

Fair enough.....   I learned a long time ago that if I were to dish it, I had better be able to take it...


----------



## LindaG (Jan 26, 2012)

If I hired someone to install it for me, would a marina or boat store be able to lay the carpet? The closest RV place is about an hour away but I live around some lakes with lots of boat dealers and marinas. I would think a good boat upholstery company or boat repair store would be able to put in new carpet.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Linda, I would ask if they have, and if so, ask if you can have the names and if it would be OK to call and speak to the person. Then I would ask if they have done any large boats. And then ask the same questions .


----------



## erniee (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are in Texas, I can help you out.


----------

